# '08 Assignment- Filmshoot- Due Aug 30th



## Big Bully (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't take complete credit for this idea because I got it from Puscus. But the idea of this assignment is to shoot a character or scene from your favorite movie. Or TV show.

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok Ok I might as well be the first one to post pictures.. 
THis is my son pretending to be Superman.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmm...

now where did I leave my tights?


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I have a spare pair if you would like to borrow them.. lol


----------



## Pugs (Aug 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Well I have a spare pair if you would like to borrow them.. lol


 
Hm... excuse me while I go poke out my mind's eye... 

No offense meant, John! 

Oh, and I am working on something for this assignment. It's just that all of the movie scenes that I'd like to capture in a photo are WAY beyond my abilities as a photographer or access to locations. I'm trying to dumb it down and come up with something more within reason.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 17, 2008)

Pugs said:


> Hm... excuse me while I go poke out my mind's eye...



:lmao::lmao::lmao:


I'd bet Chiller may already have an image of something like that.


----------



## Pugs (Aug 17, 2008)

johngpt said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> I'd bet Chiller may already have an image of something like that.


 
You posed in tights for Chiller?!  :shock:


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 18, 2008)

johngpt said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> I'd bet Chiller may already have an image of something like that.


 


Pugs said:


> Hm... excuse me while I go poke out my mind's eye...


 


Pugs said:


> You posed in tights for Chiller?! :shock:


 

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Ahh, yeah I needed that laugh today. That was awesome!


----------



## johngpt (Aug 18, 2008)

Meg, we do it all for you, babe!    :hug::


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh thanks John. I feel special now! :blushing:


----------

